# Gruyere ???



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone on here make this? I am not ready to take on this type of cheese yet - it is a bit beyond my expertise. However it is DH's favorite and he wants me to make some when I can. I did a search and it says it is make from raw cows milk. Can it be made with goat milk? Or at least a comparable GM cheese? I know there are some real purist when it comes to any art form - and I do consider cheesemaking an art form - and an evolution. Any how I would appreciate any insight you can give me.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't made it yet but it's high on my list! I only have goats so that's what I'll make it with, the flavor might be a little different and I'll probably add some calcium chloride to tighten up the curds, otherwise I'd say go for it! Then come back here and tell us how'd it go. 
Megan


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I did see tha Hoegger's has some culture that is used in making Gruyere so it is on my wish list. I will get wild and crazy and try it and let you know how it turns out. It will be a bit tho.

Anne


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Good things are worth the wait.  The first two weeks seem to go by fast, than once it's aged there's the big debate, cut it now and sample or age it longer. 
Megan


----------

